# ACV applied directly to anus



## ACVupBUM

Have pretty much all the symptoms associated with this. Started applying ACV to anus and rectum using cotton buds. Within 3 days smell has majorly improved. Anal area also feels much more normal/tight with less wetness etc. Started passing a lot of mucus and stools are much messier but this is possibly due to infection clearing up. It has only been a few days but I have seen a definite improvement. I have noticed I can smell things around me much better and clearer which is the main sign that things have improved smell wise


----------



## JMH91

ACV is "apple cider vinegar"?

Why did you do this?

What infection?


----------



## ACVupBUM

Yes

Desperation I suppose but I remember when I had fungal foot infection it was the only thing that cured it and It worked within a few days.


----------



## desprate

Hi there..i'm thinking how could applying ACV on rectum can tighten it and clearing mucus up there..can u plz explain..thax

GOD bless..


----------



## Maria Slan

ACVupBUM said:


> Have pretty much all the symptoms associated with this. Started applying ACV to anus and rectum using cotton buds. Within 3 days smell has majorly improved. Anal area also feels much more normal/tight with less wetness etc. Started passing a lot of mucus and stools are much messier but this is possibly due to infection clearing up. It has only been a few days but I have seen a definite improvement. I have noticed I can smell things around me much better and clearer which is the main sign that things have improved smell wise


Use cotton pad dip in ACV also.







. Mine is reducing really fast . TQ. I have heard someone squeeze lemon juice and wash 3 times per day until it stop but this is easier







. No more yellow liquid leak out.


----------



## JMH91

Where is science that candida make fecal smell ?


----------



## Maria Slan

Where is the word candida in the thread?


----------



## mylifeisover

You mean just apply it or use it in an enema?


----------



## mylifeisover

Can you be more specific? Cotton buds as in the ones which can be used for cleaning ears? Surely it wouldn't absorb much ACV with the cotton part being so small.


----------



## mylifeisover

Do you still follow a diet or can you eat what you like? (Sorry for triple post)


----------



## JMH91

If you honestly think sticking random things inside will stop odor I do not know what to say else to you


----------



## westr

this is helping me a lot. i have things in almost perfect equilibrium thats its pretty much only work that i sometimes smell a random whiff, acv is a prt of it, but since applying acv directly to my anal area its improved even more. no random whiffs at work, no waking up smelling it, less gas overall, no wetness after walking, i even feel like more of a normal human.

however ive also been concentrating on not straining even a little bit during a BM so it could be that, its probably both.


----------



## desprate

Hi Westr..congrats dude!....how much u apply ACV on anal area and is it only externally or internally as well?and does this mean(however ive also been concentrating on not straining even a little bit during a BM so it could be that, its probably both)applying ACV made ur BM regular?and plzz tell me if u drink ACV and ur diet plan and other stuff u do 2 keep the odor at bay..plzz dear if u don't mind telling..thax in advance..

GOD bless us all..


----------



## westr

i did something insane and put a whole acv tablet up there and left it in all night. that didnt feel right, lots of persistent burning so then i switched to soaking a cotton ball and leaving it kind of belly button in, not in in but clenched in, just for 5 minutes. its starting to burn a bit from doing that so im going to have a break for a few days then just apply using a cotton bud on the outside.

ive gone a week without itching too, thats not happened without using corticosteroid for over 10 years. i may just be burning off the itchy layer of skin though. im sure there is a balance somewhere.

applying acv did not make anything regular no. my bms can be pretty cool now, so long as i dont eat too much garlic, onion, or other stuff ive long since cut out.

the big 3 things that help me are acv tablets just before a meal, 40 billion acidophilus a day, and maintaining a good posture (if i sit awkwardly i get coccyx pain and odour almost immediately).


----------



## JMH91

I looked Apple Cidar Vinegar up on internet, it is acidic and caustic.

I think, there is risk of getting chemical burn on lining of anus (thinner than skin )for too long with this,

Take care not to cause damage


----------



## JMH91

westr said:


> maintaining a good posture (if i sit awkwardly i get coccyx pain and odour almost immediately).


Hi Westr,

Sounds like, if posture is causing changes in sphincter and pain, that nerves are involved. Is the pain like burning? Do you also get muscle twitching?

Maybe nerve is trapped like in pudendal neuralgia (very rare, but can cause sphincter problem).

Maybe more likely, is spine disc problem, or like sciatica etc.

Have you had long term straining problem with constipation to cause this nerve damage? Or childbirth? Even though, I think long term slumped sitting at computer desk is also problem. Maybe even, leg length discrepancy.

I do not think distraction with internet cures like this is good for you, maybe need to focus on strengthen sphincter to compensate for nerve damage that happened? Have you seen "Coccyx cushion"? This takes pressure off coccyx when sitting. You can easily make the shape out of wood for free and then put a thin cushion over it. Just type "coccyx cushion" into internet browser to find the shape. Hope this ideas help you.


----------



## Maria Slan

The interesting things will never be revealed when you are just doing google a little bit JMH91. Vinegar is the thing that makes parasite terrified. Many ppls used it and expelled tons of parasite while the medicine did nothing. The men who first put it in enema recipe because he remembered his childhood doing torture worms by vinegar and they could not survival. The other told me they heard it from grandmother sometimes. hence, it is a kind of old method. When I have read this thread it reminded me about an old method in Vietnam, since ppls in Vn do aware that pinworm could not be treat by medicine. One eastern herbalist told me this thing directly, he explained that because the worms usually stay too far in the digest tract (large colon) and lay eggs in the anus where no medicine could reach there. When I came to doctors and complained about pinworm, they were just smiling and say they will think about it later, and I should stand the itchiness. I searched and there was a woman who said she used cotton buds dip in alcohol daily until it gone. Since the worm is afraid of alcohol and will be stunned and felt out of your anus as she explained.

I do not assume the problem were parasite but I just want to point out that you should have more opening view on traditional methods. Why you don't believe in your family members idea but you do believe in doctors? Doctors took lot of money from you without actually cure you, dont you recognize that? And their method actually based on traditional methods. Herbalists were the first who do doctor jobs and later scientist step in doing some extractions from those herbals and made medicines.

People have the right to do what they want when they think it cure the sickness. I think so because they own their body. So if they do internet cure then that s their own business. TQ.


----------



## JMH91

OK I see you are correct. I have no right to tell people what to do. But makes me frustrated to see people doing same things I used to do for many years.

Someone write on internet that putting Grapefruit seed extract (or something) inside nose will cure odor. I spend $$$ on the bottle of cure, do it and I get bad headache half of day. I keep doing it for many days, it is doing nothing but cause pain to my nose and sinuses. It is true story!

Always, emotional upset on such internet cure searches. Read about new cure -> hope -> waste money on cure -> try cure -> seems like has worked for some days (placebo effect) -> then realizing it has done nothing but waste more money -> very depressed

Cycle starts again. This is why I have much disbelief for such internet cure, because I have tried so many myself. Yes I have wasted a lot of money in past, but no more... also because I have no money now.


----------



## desprate

Hi Westr....did ACV has an effect on reducing odor?and the other thing after putting ACV dip cotton buds in anal area do u wash it after wards or leave it there like dat?and ACV tab are better than liquid?sorry 4 tons of questions....waitin 4 ur reply..thax in advance..

GOD bless us all......


----------



## Maria Slan

JMH91 said:


> OK I see you are correct. I have no right to tell people what to do. But makes me frustrated to see people doing same things I used to do for many years.
> 
> Someone write on internet that putting Grapefruit seed extract (or something) inside nose will cure odor. I spend $$$ on the bottle of cure, do it and I get bad headache half of day. I keep doing it for many days, it is doing nothing but cause pain to my nose and sinuses. It is true story!
> 
> Always, emotional upset on such internet cure searches. Read about new cure -> hope -> waste money on cure -> try cure -> seems like has worked for some days (placebo effect) -> then realizing it has done nothing but waste more money -> very depressed
> 
> Cycle starts again. This is why I have much disbelief for such internet cure, because I have tried so many myself. Yes I have wasted a lot of money in past, but no more... also because I have no money now.


The cycle may start or it may not start. It is depend on so many factors. Since when we apply one case on the others?

ACV is not expensive in my place, about 1.5 US dola only. And the method is not that harm. If you re having constipate then you should stop it. That is all.

I remind you that you are on the internet also. And if you want ppls to believe you then you are also creating internet cures. Relax please, many ppls live with the sickness ok. I even go oversea with it.


----------



## desprate

Hi Maria Slan.. what are ur symptoms and wht are u doing 2 combat this?and plz advise me how 2 cope with it while u have 14 hrs flight..i'm asking this cause u mention abt overseas..thax in advance..

GOD bless us all.....


----------



## Maria Slan

desprate said:


> Hi Maria Slan.. what are ur symptoms and wht are u doing 2 combat this?and plz advise me how 2 cope with it while u have 14 hrs flight..i'm asking this cause u mention abt overseas..thax in advance..
> 
> GOD bless us all.....


My symptoms are burning, wetting, leaking yellow liquid and really bad fecal smell.

Things at first was the same as nightmare, but I tried my best to do what I should do. I also mentioned directly I have this sickness to new ppls I interact with. Hmm, and there was the time when I talk with roommate who told me I actually have a life and just act normal, forget it, it just make me stronger. My work went well since my studies paid off on the lab works and reports. Sooner or later you will recognize that if you actually good then nothing could stop you as I did at that time. For the sickness, just let it be and continue to find a cure. The flight were not really bad for me since it was just 2h. However, I stayed in the room with 4 ppls 24/7 if you wanted to know. There are ppls who I have the chance to know they also went to college and graduated with the condition. For this condition sometimes we need to be cold a little bit.









P/s: And for the odor problems I am not sure what will work, but this thing sure will do the strict.

1. Get away from your place. buy new clothes, new stuff, dont use the old one.

2. Drink lot of water and get enough sleep *at night* . And replace your food with chicken, vegetables and potatoes. All are well-cooked. This will stop you from constipation.

3. Use disable gloves and dont touch that place without it (when you are sleeping you tend to scratch the place, so wash your hands thorough in the morning and before meals). After used, then you should not reuse it.

4. Put the underwear in hot water before wash your clothes and left them there for about 30 minutes.

So these things are quite good and work before I've known the ACV stuff which is under testing. If you are having problems then dont try to do it, since there are other methods around.


----------



## JMH91

It sounds like you find results of parasite from your approach.

I find best way to get through a long flight is drink for a few hours in airport bar before departure... then can sleep through most of it. If you can't sleep whole time, then just listen to movie and try to ignore where you are.

Yes I had very bad comments when I got off the plane, waiting for passport check, but right at end of flight before doors open and let people off, no passengers were giving comments. Strange? I find interesting...maybe everyone is used to air inside plane being bad and then once outside in fresh air they notice again.


----------



## desprate

Hi Maria Slan thax dear i really appreciate ur concern..so are u fbo free now?and wht abt fruits,can i eat any of them?thax dear for ur long reply..waiting again 4 ur reply..

Hi JMH91 thax 4 ur help but sorry i don't drink and abt the movies i really like this idea..and abt the flight u mean when u were in the plane there were no comments or reactions ppl giving u wow..interesting..and as soon u were out the plan reactions started?so are u doing any thing abt getting rid of this odor or this illness?waiting 4 ur reply pal..

GOD bless us all......


----------



## JMH91

Hi D, I guess you just have to think of it like a necessary uncomfort to get to where you want to go, maybe a holiday or somthing or to see family ... and anyway you will probably never see any of the people on that plane again, so how much emotion should you really invest in them and their opinions?

See the thread= "Detail about why there are 1000s of causes of fecal smell symptom" for some ideas about treatments... but really I feel, most people here have different problems, so will need different things to help them reduce the odors.


----------



## Maria Slan

Hi desprate, it reduced since I have moved away for 3 months. I noticed this because at my 1st flight it was really bad. Ppls looked around, said bad stuff.. but at the second time than they just acted like something irritating. Time by time then it better or worse I actually not sure. But it still there. The itchiness reduced, the heat gone, the wetness gone. But I am not sure it will back someday. And after I tried the ACV stuff then it got even better, the yellow stuff usually leak out reduced 60%, and sometimes, 100%.

You can adjust your diet. It is depend on your choice. My first month going oversea, I stopped all of the other foods and just stick with potatoes. I also juiced garlic, drank them, and lie down whenever I can. This somewhat help. I do not know what you should do either. What I had done is just telling you what did I do and got the best result.


----------



## pengu1

I'm gonna try this but damn. I can already imagine my ass burning.

What's the theory here. Is it killing parasites or killing fungus?

Also how deep do you apply it? are you putting it up your bumhole or around the edges

Maria you probably have a mold allergy.


----------



## JMH91

Has been said here, kills both parasites and fungus. I think, it is placebo effect, which is gone after shortly trying.


----------



## westr

i went overboard with this and it burnt a bit so i stopped. then it started weeping, in the liquid were 1 or 2 things which could have been pinworms but could have also been rolled up bits of skin, very hard to tell which. its better now, no burning.



desprate said:


> Hi Westr....did ACV has an effect on reducing odor?and the other thing after putting ACV dip cotton buds in anal area do u wash it after wards or leave it there like dat?and ACV tab are better than liquid?sorry 4 tons of questions....waitin 4 ur reply..thax in advance..
> 
> GOD bless us all......


acv taken orally improves my smell immeasurably, im going to get back into applying the liquid around the anal area as it made even more improvement. id just make a thin solution and apply with a cotton bud on a stick then rinse it after.


----------



## Maria Slan

Usually I apply it after bowel movement. I do the cleaning first by disable gloves (must use, since that place is dirty), and sorry for the gross post. I wear the gloves, dip it in water then use finger to go far inside, clean it, if find some lump here and should dig it out comepletely, if you could not then you should push it back in. so your rectum is empty now. Use wet tissue or dry tissue (the types not easy to be break) and wet it with water, cover your finger with tissue, put inside far again and clean it until you could not see the yellow liquid anymore. at last apply Acv by cotton buds, follow by a cotton pads which dipped in acv also and let the pads here wear the clothes back. After doing all of this I always feel really clean. and it is not placebo effect, sir. I did not do nothing and tried to convince myself that I dont have the odor.

I dont know what it is and why it end the itchiness and burning. but I am glad about it. hehe. so you guy can try. It s not important about which theory. Just forget it. as long as we could get rid of the sickness then why we must care.


----------



## JMH91

Unless there is evidence from a doctor saying there is parasite, I should not worry. There is much fibrous stringy things in bm which look like all kinds of things once you start worrying and looking. Here are some example foods which can look such: banana, celery.


----------

